# [RISOLTO]gnome-sharp-2.16.0 : non si compila

## magowiz

l'errore è il seguente :

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-sharp-2.16.0/work/gnome-sharp-2.16.0/gnome'

cp ./gnome-api.raw gnome-api.xml

chmod u+w gnome-api.xml

/usr/bin/gapi2-fixup --api=gnome-api.xml --metadata=./Gnome.metadata

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/class[@cname='GnomePrint_']/method/*/*[@name='in']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='PanelApplet']/method[@cname='panel_applet_set_flasg']"/> matched no nodes

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `//usr/share/gapi-2.0/gnome-vfs-api.xml', needed by `generated-stamp'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-sharp-2.16.0/work/gnome-sharp-2.16.0/gnome'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gtk-sharp-component_src_compile

  gtk-sharp-component.eclass, line 176:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

suggerimenti?Last edited by magowiz on Sat Nov 04, 2006 6:46 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151710

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Luca89

Quando si hanno problemi con software marcati testing la prima cosa da fare è quella di controllare se c'è una segnalazione nel bugzilla di Gentoo.

----------

## magowiz

ho risolto facendo il downgrade al 2.8.0

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> ho risolto facendo il downgrade al 2.8.0

 

che infatti è la versione stabile.

se hai problemi con i pacchetti in "testing", non credo proprio che il forum sia il posto giusto dove chiedere aiuto.

metti il tag [RISOLTO]

----------

## magowiz

ecco l'errore :

```
nerated/PangoHelper.cs(17,55): error CS0039: Cannot convert type `GLib.Object' to `Pango.Context' via a built-in conversion

generated/PangoHelper.cs(52,55): error CS0039: Cannot convert type `GLib.Object' to `Pango.Context' via a built-in conversion

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(19,47): error CS1502: The best overloaded method match for `Pango.Renderer.Renderer(GLib.GType)' has some invalid arguments

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(19,47): error CS1503: Argument 1: Cannot convert from `GLib.GType' to `GLib.GType'

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(34,5): error CS1502: The best overloaded method match for `GLib.Object.CreateNativeObject(string[], GLib.Value[])' has some invalid arguments

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(34,5): error CS1503: Argument 2: Cannot convert from `GLib.Value[]' to `GLib.Value[]'

Compilation failed: 6 error(s), 0 warnings

make[3]: *** [gdk-sharp.dll] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/gdk'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/gdk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.8.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  gtk-sharp-2.8.0.ebuild, line 63:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

che ne dite?

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da magowiz co nquesto aperto da lui stesso in precedenza... perchè non hai continuato direttamente qui?   :Confused: 

----------

## Luca89

Credo che il problema dipende dal fatto che stai mischiando software stabili con software testing.

----------

## magowiz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fatto il merge del thread aperto da magowiz co nquesto aperto da lui stesso in precedenza... perchè non hai continuato direttamente qui?  

 

perchè credevo convenisse fare due thread separati dato che sono due pacchetti distinti.

----------

## magowiz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Credo che il problema dipende dal fatto che stai mischiando software stabili con software testing.

 

sto facendo il downgrade alle versioni stabili, il pacchetto che stavo installando è appunto stabile.

----------

## lavish

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Fatto il merge del thread aperto da magowiz co nquesto aperto da lui stesso in precedenza... perchè non hai continuato direttamente qui?   
> 
> perchè credevo convenisse fare due thread separati dato che sono due pacchetti distinti.

 

Non sono due pacchetti distinti, e' solo una versione diversa. Inoltre due cose:

- cambia il titolo al thread visto che non hai risolto

- non fare post in sequenza per favore, piuttosto edita l'ultimo, grazie 

Ciao!

----------

## Luca89

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non sono due pacchetti distinti, e' solo una versione diversa.

 

I pacchetti ineffetti sono separati, uno è gtk-sharp e l'altro gnome-sharp, anche se alla fine vengono compilati dallo stesso tarball sorgente. Comunque credo che i due errori siano correlati quindi vanno bene messi nello stesso thread.

----------

## lavish

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Non sono due pacchetti distinti, e' solo una versione diversa. 
> 
> I pacchetti ineffetti sono separati, uno è gtk-sharp e l'altro gnome-sharp, anche se alla fine vengono compilati dallo stesso tarball sorgente. Comunque credo che i due errori siano correlati quindi vanno bene messi nello stesso thread.

 

Oh porca miseriaccia.. ragazzi scusatemi ho letto male: in entrambi i casi avevo visto "gnome-sharp"   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Fate finta che il mio post precedente non esista...  :Razz: 

Comunque per ora li teniamo assieme, poi in caso li splittiamo se non c'entrano nulla le 2 cose, ok?

----------

## magowiz

up

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130212

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit: riguardando non mi sembra lo stesso bug; prova a vedere se lo aggiornano di tanto in tanto

----------

## magowiz

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130212
> 
> Edit: riguardando non mi sembra lo stesso bug; prova a vedere se lo aggiornano di tanto in tanto

 

ho le ultime versioni di mono e libgdiplus ma non si compila ugualmente, pure con le versioni precedenti mi dava lo stesso errore.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

se con ultime versioni intendi quelle ~x86 allora e' normale che tu vada incontro a problemi: se non sei in grado di gestire un sistema ~x86 forse e' il caso di passare ad una versione piu' stabile; se invece usi le versioni stabili non so come aiutarti: sul mio sistema gtk-sharp compila normalmente.

----------

## magowiz

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> se con ultime versioni intendi quelle ~x86 allora e' normale che tu vada incontro a problemi: se non sei in grado di gestire un sistema ~x86 forse e' il caso di passare ad una versione piu' stabile; se invece usi le versioni stabili non so come aiutarti: sul mio sistema gtk-sharp compila normalmente.

 

ho provato sia con le versioni stabili di mono e libgdiplus che con le versioni testing: il risultato non cambia.

----------

## .:chrome:.

con ogni probabilità ormai hai pasticciato tutto il sistema.

vedi di fare un po' di pulizia nel file world (scommetto quello che vuoi che ci sarà dentro un sacco di spazzatura) e successivo depclean.

fai un giro con revdep-rebuild

e se ancora non basta tenta un emerge -e

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

concordo, il tuo sistema sembra tutt'altro che pulito! Un consiglio per le prossime volte: non smascherare cose a caso se non ne hai assoluta necessita' altrimenti rischi di crearti un sistema difficilmente gestibile.

Ciao

----------

## magowiz

ho fatto oggi un emerge world e inspiegabilmente il pacchetto si è compilato. metto il tag risolto.

----------

